# Phila.Pa Owner /Operators (3)



## Lou512 (Feb 4, 2010)

Since were expecting another blizzard , we are in need of 3 o/o with the following equipment . 
Late model 4x4
Vee plow 
1yd. spreader 
laborer
emergency lighting front /rear 
licensed & insured 

PM me for info and details .*Payment available 2/12/10


----------



## s&mll (Nov 15, 2008)

You cant get pms yet. Need 20 posts i think. Very interested.


----------



## Lou512 (Feb 4, 2010)

my bad . were up to 6' here . could use 2 more units . still doing private drives / lots and getting tired .wheres deco when you need him ?


----------



## s&mll (Nov 15, 2008)

Whats your contact info?


----------



## Lou512 (Feb 4, 2010)

as of today thurs. is a 3-6" event .


----------

